# Baby Mourning Doves being attacked by groups of crows



## weeniemom (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a dedicated mother Mourning Dove who has hatched her babies. I noticed crows flocking around my patio while she was nesting but on each occasion they would leave when I appeared waving my broom. Now the babies have hatched and this morning there were at least a half dozen crows screeching and circling the nest. The mother was sitting on the fence watching helplessly. I went out and scared the crows away but they are sitting on the roof of the house next door ...watching. Mama is back on the nest but it does seem these birds are in danger. I must be gone for two days and I want to know if anyone knows a way to frighten crows away from the nest that will not also frighten the Mourning Dove Mother. Any info will be appreciated. Thanks. Christine (Weeniemom)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just an idea, you may want to put a self feeder with some cat food out for the crows in the opposite spot of the nest....mother nature can be so harsh sometimes..hope the babies don't go to the crows.. just thinking if they really wanted to they could of stole the eggs by now, if that is not the case perhaps they will not get the babies..??


----------

